# Rolex Blue Tuscan



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

*

Sorry for the lack of write ups as of late but extremely busy, new unit, which i havent even had time to dress up adequately due to the little spare time i've actually had.

Anyway this one had been done professionally around 2-3 months prior to when i got to take it on board, 5 days was the apparent coverage for this from the other detailer but i will let the pictures explain that something just doesnt sit right

Heres what its really like. First 3 from my Facebook uploads hence the size.




































































































Customer looking on and witnessing these defects



















As well as the avid daughter detailer










Lack of shine of any sort coming back from the roof, bonnet and bootlid, it had been painted extensively but going on the previous efforts it had also been hit heavily with disregard to any refining or attempts to drag the paint to a decent level.



















As you can see from these pictures oxidisation has set in even after an Exo treatment has been applied, which had actually dissipated over the months it had been applied, not sure whether it was V1 or 2, even so this is truly disappointing.




























Now considering budget and time allocated I could only do what i could but as always went over and above the call of duty to give the client a bit of a confidence booster, as such very few during pictures just seriously hard graft to give the client what he should have received previously.

Bonnet looking a little better.



















These guys responsible for my actions Roberlo polishes and Festool Rap150, wipedown done by Upol System 20 Panel Wipe.










A few outdoor shots of which the sun was hiding away unfortunately





































Then rolled back indoors for sun gun shots prior to LSP









































































Happy with the results so far so LSP time, this was in the form of Polish Angel Cosmic and Viking Shield respectively.

1 Coat of Cosmic, 2 coats of Viking Shield. Enjoy the final outcome.































































































































Customer comments were that it had never ever looked like this, his faith now firmly back with detailers after his bad experience.

Thanks for looking and dont forget to keep tabs on us on Facebook.
​*


----------



## GAVSY (Mar 19, 2013)

What a stunning car and another great detail.
Thats got to be one of the most satisfying cars to polish....EVER!
The reflections are amazing!
Great work


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Amazing finish, looks great :thumb:.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks great, any more pics of his daughter lol


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Wow paint looks like glass. Fantastic shine :thumb:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

:argie::argie::argie: Amazing results considering :thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

danwel said:


> Looks great, any more pics of his daughter lol


Careful, thats my daughter and she's 11.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

danwel said:


> Looks great, any more pics of his daughter lol


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks a great job. 

Lovely car too.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice reflections. Great work.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Cracking work there, Tuscans are a mans car for sure.... would love one..


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Dodgy comment about the daughter, grim!

Stunning car and great turnaround. Well done!


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Lovely work as ever Russ, still waiting for the obligatory BBQ at the new unit :lol:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

A lot sharper now Russ... Shocking markings after finding out how much the previous detail cost! I'm sure I did see it on facebook though last time it was detailed.... At least it's done properly now


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Long as customer is now happy then great job did just look and find who did the car last time shame about what was done on the edges saw this myself recently on the another vehicle.

Hope all is well :thumb:


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

really brought that lovely colour back to life!


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Top work, the bonnet looks surreal in those final shots. :thumbs:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice:thumb:


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

Omg what a beautiful colour


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Great work Russ and proper finish. 

I d like to listen your thoughts about viking shield against cosmic


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jan 5, 2010)

Possibly my favourite car. Great job bringing it back up to it's former glory.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

a really glassy finish there Russ

upto your usual standards,its a pity the previous detailer didnt get this finish
and left some more of the paint there for another day

i wonder if hell see this a realise what he did and didnt do!!!

at least now the owner can drive around with the car looking like it should...stunning


if i had a hat i would tip it at you sir :wave:


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

awesome colour! nice work dude. Just reminds me on swordfish


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for the replies and positive comments, except the daughter comment, very dodgy.

Only had the budget and time for a little over a couple of days so early mornings and late nights were in order.

Certainly now looks something like it should, the flat panels though had suffered from sinkage and had to work carefully to try and do what i could due to its previous outing.



shaunwistow said:


> Lovely work as ever Russ, still waiting for the obligatory BBQ at the new unit :lol:


Cheers mate, might have the BBQ at Xmas:lol:



Kotsos said:


> Great work Russ and proper finish.
> 
> I d like to listen your thoughts about viking shield against cosmic


For me Viking Shield looks better, adds a little something extra over Cosmic but needs longer between coats, the first coat of VS doesnt seem to do much but then the second just blows you away, the Polish Angel products i have used have not failed to impress.

Cosmic/Viking Shield/Master Sealant etc are so so easy to use. I have been using them for a good few months now but in no way am i the expert on these, that would be my good friends that are accredited and give plenty of advice on them.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Cracking work as always Russ.


----------

